# Merlin RDTA black and gold



## GMacDiggity (6/5/17)

Has anyone for stock of the merlin rdta in black and gold? 

Can only find SS and rose gold


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (6/5/17)

Mine is for sale 2 weeks old 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neval630 (6/5/17)

Mine also for sale , black and gold . Used once 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lim (18/5/17)

If you want new one we have at Dragon Vape
http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/augvape-merlin-rdta-atomizer/


----------

